# Best concert ever



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How many concert goers do we have. I try to go to as many as possible when their in my area. The best concert I've ever seen was hands down Pantera. They played with Slayer and Morbid Angel, Best concert ever. At the end Slayer came out and played two songs with Pantera, Walk and Expendable Youth. The second best was In Memory of Sublime. They did this concert for Bradley's B-day. It was amazing Erick played Pool Shark and made every one cry. Next would have to be Aerosmith. What an amazing live show. My list is way too long to keep going. What was the best concert you have seen. and where? I spent 8 hours on a Grayhound bus to see Pantera and I would do it all over again. Best ever.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lucky!I never got the chance to see Pantera (phil anselmo yum yum!)

The best concert I've ever been to was Metallica in 2003.It was them and Limp Bizkit,Mudvayne,Linkin Park,and the Deftones.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Lucky!I never got the chance to see Pantera (phil anselmo yum yum!)
> 
> The best concert I've ever been to was Metallica in 2003.It was them and Limp Bizkit,Mudvayne,Linkin Park,and the Deftones.


Mudvayne is awesome I saw them at OzzFest when they were touring for their first album. Linkin Park was there also they were pretty good. That band Crazy Town was there and they got booed off stage, they were horrible. There the reason lids got taken away from water bottles.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Pantera Kicks A$$!!

My favorite concert is Godsmack seen them 5 times and it never gets old..They have the best drum solo IMO.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Pantera Kicks A$$!!
> 
> My favorite concert is Godsmack seen them 5 times and it never gets old..They have the best drum solo IMO.


I have to dissagree on that one Dave Lumbardo from Slayer did the best drum solo I have ever seen live or on TV. That guy is one of the best drummers on the planet. Vinnie Paul also like the best ever. We just went to the Mayhem Fest and Slayer stole the whole show. It was my 3rd time seeing Slayer. Man those old guys can put on a show. They blew Marilyn Manson out of the water.

Tom Araya, look at those drums back there. Tama my dream set.









Tom, Kerry, and Dave rockin out, Jeff is always just out of sight all the time










Finally got Jeff in the pic.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats cool, but thats why I said (IMO) in my opinion, because I know it would'nt be everyone elses favorite. 

I have never seen Slayer live so maybe my opinion would change.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I have to dissagree on that one Dave Lumbardo from Slayer did the best drum solo I have ever seen live or on TV. That guy is one of the best drummers on the planet. Vinnie Paul also like the best ever. We just went to the Mayhem Fest and Slayer stole the whole show. It was my 3rd time seeing Slayer. Man those old guys can put on a show. They blew Marilyn Manson out of the water.
> 
> Tom Araya, look at those drums back there. Tama my dream set.
> 
> ...


Yup, those were the good old days... As long as I've been a member I didn't know there was a 'lounge' section.. I've been to lazy to scroll down, lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Thats cool, but thats why I said (IMO) in my opinion, because I know it would'nt be everyone elses favorite.
> 
> I have never seen Slayer live so maybe my opinion would change.


I'm sorry I wasn't trying to pick at you. I always wonderd what IMO meant. I'm seriously special when it comes to abreviations. My sister has some good Godsmack concert pics, her fav too, I'll try to get some to post for you.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I'm sorry I wasn't trying to pick at you. I always wonderd what IMO meant. I'm seriously special when it comes to abreviations. My sister has some good Godsmack concert pics, her fav too, I'll try to get some to post for you.


Oh No, it's cool. Your funny (special). Yes, please share would love to see!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

its hard to say what the best show I ever went to was but I guess it would be a toss up between 2 shows.

I have seen a ton of bands in small and in large places I like small places the best.

so my to favs would be Celtic frost I saw them in nyc at bb kings blues club its such a tiny place it rule @$$ they played with Alabama thunder p*ssy (I will censer the name for the kids but those who know metal know)
and full blown chaos

and the other who is tied with that show was obituary playing at the starland ballroom and napalm death opened for them im not a huge napalm death fan but after putting up with them obituary played and did a almost 2 hour set it was crazy I got to meet them after for a few mins at the bar...all really cool guys and well it rocked


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Oh No, it's cool. Your funny (special). Yes, please share would love to see!


She got some good ones she's totally in love with Sully.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lynard skynard was "alright", they got off stage after the concert w/o playing freebird and EVERYONE started beating their chairs screaming FREE BIRD FREE BIRD FREE BIRD and they finally came back onstage to play it. he came with big and rich and their show was awesome and i dont even like them lol. papa roach put on a GREAT show with chronic future. 3 days grace was awesome and so was hoobastank. i saw reba back in the day with my parents haha, it was pretty good. papa roach hands down on the best one I'VE seen. his earpeice broke on the first song so he broke it and threw it into the crowd and did the whole concert like that haha. i had a peice of it, but i didnt really want an earpeice so....lol.... ---shane


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> so my to favs would be Celtic frost I saw them in nyc at bb kings blues club its such a tiny place it rule @$$ they played with Alabama thunder p*ssy (I will censer the name for the kids but those who know metal know) and full blown chaos


I went to school with Mike from ATP! He's an absolute sweetheart!



kg420 said:


> She got some good ones she's totally in love with Sully.


WHo's not in love with Sully???? LOL

Ok, from me, I don't have a single fave per say but I have a few I love

~Motorhead at a small venue called the Boathouse in VA. I sat around open mouthed after the show watching my uncle play pool with Lemmy! I met Lemmy and could barely speak I was so excited! He even gave me a hug & cheek kiss!!! 

~Metallica in an underground parking garage in Philly back in '00, I think??? Anyway, it was awesome and free! The whole garage was shaking!

~Clutch anytime, anywhere! I have never seen a bad Clutch show!

~Godsmack at Ozzfest & a small venue...saw them 3 times in 4 days and was blown away every time! I've seen them a total of 8 times now.

~Aerosmith every time I have seen them! And Joe Perry just gets better with age!

~Metallica/Kid Rock/Korn/Powerman 5000 7/4/2000 in Baltimore. It was a kick-butt show all the way around!

~Santana in '91???.....maaaaaaan, I was TIRED from dancing all night! The whole audience was on their feet singing and dancing!

~Grateful Dead in '91??? One of the coolest, feel good-vibe shows ever! No Dark Star that show but Sugar Magnolia is even better live!

~Gwar in '92...changed what I thought about music & stage art mixing! Really nice guys!

Ok, I'll stop there before I bore everyone! I love shows and go to a lot of them! LOL


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Grateful Dead summer of 95 in DC..I never made it in the damn show, best time Ive EVER had!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I haven't been able to attend many but my most memorable experience was seeing Snoop Dog in a super small club, jam packed. It created an up close and personal atmosphere, and Snoop would take a break between each song, light up a new one, and pass them out into the crowd.

This was back like in 99/2000.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

^^^^ dayum.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> I went to school with Mike from ATP! He's an absolute sweetheart!
> 
> WHo's not in love with Sully???? LOL
> 
> ...


I would have loved to get a hug and kiss from Lemmy!!!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

R.I.P Dimebag


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chaos4ever said:


> R.I.P Dimebag


I know It totally broke my heart. I'm thankful I got to see Pantera's last show, they were totally amazing, and OMG Vinnie is one unbelievable SOB. My Idle, I spent a lot of money on one of his drum sets.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Me and Paul Crosby drummer of Saliva


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CallieBum73 said:


> Me and Paul Crosby drummer of Saliva


Awesome pic. I like your style we listed to a lot of the same stuff and we both play instruments. I have a Vinnie Paul 8 piece Pearl EX. Double Bass set. It's burgundy. I also have an old school fender Bass I got from my mom. My mom has been playing bass in a band for like 10 years now.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

P.S. Love the dreads.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks! Havent been playing much these days, lost my mojo. Think Ill kick back up when the weather gets better...winter blues, ughhhhh! Played guitar for about 10 years then my hubbys band needed a bass player a few years ago, picked it up and wondered why I had never thought of playing bass before....havent touched a 6 string since. 
Im an Ibanez girl, Feildy inspired of course! Looked at a Fender Percission the other day, Mexican made though, played like shit and weighed about 200 lbs, I'll stick with the Ibbys.  
Dreadies were mere babies in that pic...the boogers are finally growing!!! Yahhooooo!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CallieBum73 said:


> Thanks! Havent been playing much these days, lost my mojo. Think Ill kick back up when the weather gets better...winter blues, ughhhhh! Played guitar for about 10 years then my hubbys band needed a bass player a few years ago, picked it up and wondered why I had never thought of playing bass before....havent touched a 6 string since.
> Im an Ibanez girl, Feildy inspired of course! Looked at a Fender Percission the other day, Mexican made though, played like shit and weighed about 200 lbs, I'll stick with the Ibbys.
> Dreadies were mere babies in that pic...the boogers are finally growing!!! Yahhooooo!


Woo Hoo grow greads grow. I love bass too, Erick from Sublime is one of my all time faves my favorite song to play is Slow Ride, man I love that song.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Heres me and the hubby playing around with the recorder. Disclaimer: we are not vocalists..lol. Also no preamps or bells and whistles, just our instruments, amps, and a condenser mic. I do most the crappy vocals, bass, 2nd guitar on Zombie and Violet...Kevin plays lead and sum back ups. Hope to get another band kicked up sometime soon. Hard to find a drummer around here that doesnt want to play death metal or Tom Petty. 
Living Dread Girl/Bassist For Heads You Live~ on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

AWESOME!:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

man I would love to go to more concerts. Though only ones I have been to was Red Jumpsuit that had a few other bands playing that night. Also Yellow Card. Both times I had a blast and would love to go to more. I love getting real close to the speakers


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i went and saw willie nelson and bob dylan last summer, great show, almost 70 and dylan is still awe inspiring, i dont think i could go see a sublime tribute, ive listened to them since i was 7 and would expect to see lou dog on stage (god rest his soul)


----------

